# Why aren't corsair GS and CX recommended?



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am curious why those PSUs aren't recommended are they bad as they are cheaper or something?

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The CX and GS series' are Corsir's 'budget' lines. They come with a 3 year manufacturer's warranty, as opposed to 5 years for the TX and TX-M or 7 years for the AX and HX. They are not 'bad' power supplies as such, only not as strong as the TX and AX lines. They are manufactured for Corsair by a well-known, reliable OEM which, in fact, also manufactures the TX-M and most of the HX lines.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The TX-M line is CWT PSH II oem, has the 5 year warranty, but seems to have a lot of cooling fan issues.> Corsair TX550M 550W Review


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above. 
The CX-GS-M, as well as all but one of the HX Series now, are made by CWT. Most of the rest of the line is made by SeaSonic.
Corsair's line up is getting difficult to keep up with.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to all I wanted to take an CX 450 for a basic computer for a friend and it was cheap I don't have the specs right now, but it is very basic would it be suitable for a very basic computer?

Thabks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I am not aware of a Corsair CX 450 but here is a CX 430.
Personally, I use nothing less than 550W on any new build. The piece of mind is more than worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyree said:


> I am not aware of a Corsair CX 450 but here is a CX 430.
> Personally, I use nothing less than 550W on any new build. The piece of mind is more than worth the few extra dollars.


Sorry I meant 430!

I will chosse finally a TX 650 is it good? I believe it is as it's not mentioned as not recoomended one.

Many thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the 650tx v2 is a good choice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Corsair TX-VX-AX-HX are SeaSonic made and are top quality.
XFX are also SeaSonic made.


----------

